

Ornithopter Drone Actually Looks Like A Bird - mukyu
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/03/ornithopter-drone-actually-looks-like-a-bird.html

======
bluekeybox
The demo is extremely impressive. The "porn" soundtrack is quite annoying
though.

